# DR/4000 U Spectrophotometer



## justinhcase (Oct 8, 2015)

One of my irregulars brought me a DR/4000 U Spectrophotometer.
The Optical Filter wheel is oxidized and need seeing to and there is a fault with the safety catch not engaging when the upper case closes.
Every thing else seem hunky dory and it has a spare bulb
Point (A) I do not really mess about with any thing below 2-3% Au ,so a very subtle instrument that can detect part's per million is a bit out of my wheel house.
(B) I can strip a 20K sound system in minute's but a delicate bit of kit such as this I have never opened up and for the cost of a professional service you could find a second hand working unit.
Any one have a constructive suggestion?
Or may be some one would have a better use than i and seek an exchange?
http://www.hach.com/dr-4000-u-spectrophotometer-115-vac/product-downloads?id=7640447364


----------

